# Family History Memoirs



## Underock1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Some years ago, when we were in our sixties, my son made a video of my wife and I relating our family histories and our life together. Having lost her, I have been left with many photographs but was missing the sound of her voice. My grandson loaded the disk into my computer this morning and its wonderful! I thought it would make me cry but instead it has given me a tremendous sense of satisfaction. I sometimes get depressed thinking about the fights we had but watching the two people on that couch,
we were a team! Absolute commitment and unwavering support for each others happiness. A whole lot of leg patting going on. Two people who truly loved each other there. No doubt about that.
I strongly recommend any of you with long term happy marriages to do something like this while your lives are still good. It was intended as a historical record for those to come, but has paid off big time for myself. I have hours to spend with my Sweetie.
A real treasure for me.


----------



## Loosey (Jul 24, 2016)

What a great idea, Underock!  It's a blessing to you now, certainly, and will continue to be a blessing to your family in years to come.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 25, 2016)

That is a very good idea.  I wonder how to accomplish that.  There's no one around here to do it for us. Hmm.  I'll give that some thought.

Hearing the loved one's voice once they are gone is special.  Seeing them in places they used to sit would be wonderful.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 26, 2016)

We have videos of our vacations and one from our 50th Anniversary..


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 26, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> That is a very good idea.  I wonder how to accomplish that.  There's no one around here to do it for us. Hmm.  I'll give that some thought.
> 
> Hearing the loved one's voice once they are gone is special.  Seeing them in places they used to sit would be wonderful.



It _is _wonderful. Far from being melancholy, I find myself grinning throughout and actually laughing when we kid with each other. As close to having her back as it could possibly be. Its great!


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 26, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> We have videos of our vacations and one from our 50th Anniversary..View attachment 30854



Ken, you two are prime candidates for this. I can see from your posts that you are both healthy and happy and have a close relationship.
Plunk yourselves down on a sofa together and have one of your kids ask the questions and I promise you it will pay off big time one day.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 26, 2016)

Underock1

It's nice you can be with her that way.


----------



## Carla (Jul 26, 2016)

I wish I had thought of something like that. We had often talked about having a portrait taken together, never got around to it and I regret that now. I think that is a wonderful idea and I plan to mention it to my brothers and sister and some friends.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 26, 2016)

My best buddy made a video one time when we lived in Florida. It was pretty silly but my oldest was in NJ visiting and the younger ones stayed home. So Uncle Jim made a video of the oldest playing piano at his grandfathers house. Then going to visit his other grandparents, then finally Uncle Jim reading twisted bedtime stories to all the kiddies back home. My husband's parents and sister passed long ago. My Dad sold his house...everything changes of course. But I have to have that video preserved somehow.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> Underock1
> 
> It's nice you can be with her that way.



It is, Phoenix. Its not like the usual video that you might take at a party. Its quite long. Because of the way it was taken with us both sitting together and sharing responses to the questions, all the familiar mannerisms are there. Watching it makes her surprisingly "real" for me.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 27, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> My best buddy made a video one time when we lived in Florida. It was pretty silly but my oldest was in NJ visiting and the younger ones stayed home. So Uncle Jim made a video of the oldest playing piano at his grandfathers house. Then going to visit his other grandparents, then finally Uncle Jim reading twisted bedtime stories to all the kiddies back home. My husband's parents and sister passed long ago. My Dad sold his house...everything changes of course. But I have to have that video preserved somehow.



I would love to hear some of Uncle Jim's "twisted" bed time stories. He sounds like my kind of guy, :laugh:


----------

